# Hair Algae



## LouiC (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm having a hard time getting what I assume is hair algae under control. I also have BBA but I have the upper hand with it so far. I'm getting excellent plant growth, but I can't reduce algae growth to a healthy level. Here's a couple pics of the algae I'm dealing with, can someone confirm that it is hair algae for me? Anything I should be doing differently? From what I've read, HA is due to "excess nutrients" but I'm dosing EI so I'm not sure how to deal with that as nutrients in excess is the point. Do I not have enough fast growing plants?


















Tank Shot:









Specs:
Tank: 60G - 48x12x24
Eheim 2215
2x 54W T5HO
Injected CO2
Flourite + Interts

I've been doing a split photo period totaling 10hpd. Lights are 21" from substrate. 



Water parameters:
Dosing EI
NO3 between 20-30ppm
PO4 2-3ppm
Fe: 0.5ppm
kH: 7.84°
pH: 6.6
CO2: 30ppm - Drop checker green
Temperature: 75-76° F
Root tabs

Flora & Fauna:
-swords, crypts, dhg. dwarf sag, telanthera, java moss, vallis, anubias nana
- rummynose, bleedingheart, corys, otos.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Increase co2 a little bit each day and watch for the fish to start gasping or showing signs of high co2 and go back down to previous rate. You can increase surface agitation too. Reduce light period. 
Increase co2.
You may need more plants also to uptake the excess nutrients you have or use the next tier down of ei dosing. If now for 60 gallons maybe dose for 40 since you have mostly slow growing plants.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

temp solution would be h2o2 treatment


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

co2 might not solve the overall issue, you are lacking plants, i suggest adding fast growing stems.


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

Manual removal won't solve your problem but you should try to remove as much as you can by hand, maybe use some h2o2, and then do exactly what the guys above me stated. 

I had the same problem when my tank was still new. My plants weren't established yet but I was still dosing per the EI method so I had a lot of excess nutrients. I used floaters for a few a weeks to suck up excess nutrients and once my plants were established and growing, the algae disappeared. 

Good luck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbergeron (Feb 13, 2013)

Some Siamese algae eaters may be worth looking into as well. I ended up with 2 in my 45gallon and after about a week after getting them, I haven't seen any hair algae since...


----------



## LouiC (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies all. I'll try what's been mentioned and get back to you! 

I think I'll replace the vallis with a faster growing stem and possibly pick up a couple SAE's to mask symptoms while I look for the cause. I've started increasing CO2 also.


----------

